# Do you think animal tracks will return?



## Ti4558 (Mar 18, 2012)

Do you think it will be in the game, and if you do you think it will be as big of a probablem or do you think it would be more controllable.


----------



## TheFarmboy (Mar 18, 2012)

Hopefully not. Coruse I hope the growing rate would be faster if it's added.


----------



## strucked (Mar 19, 2012)

Omg god no! The game was meant to be relaxing and those stupid tracks ruined my experience. Unless they increase the growth rate then I wouldn't mind as much.


----------



## Ti4558 (Mar 19, 2012)

strucked said:


> Omg god no! The game was meant to be relaxing and those stupid tracks ruined my experience. Unless they increase the growth rate then I wouldn't mind as much.



Thats exactly how I feel.


----------



## Jake (Mar 19, 2012)

some people are saying it will because you can see dirt in the trailers. but ACWW towns had dirt patches.

But idc if it's in it or not, once you learn how to use them, they can be great


----------



## Kip (Mar 19, 2012)

I hated animal tracks but after putting up with it so much it grew on me. It was kinda fun trying to keep the grass grown. So i don't really mind if it returns, plus i think Nintendo learned their lesson in City Folk with the animal tracks (they got a lot of complaints) so if they were to return it wouldn't be as bad as the previous.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 19, 2012)

Animal Tracks was the second annoying reason why I stopped playing Animal Crossing: Let's Go to the City.
The MOST annoying reason of why I stopped playing was that my Nintendo Wii makes this horrible buzzing noise when I insert the disc of Animal Crossing: Let's Go to the City and yet it was perfectly silent when I took the disc out, does anyone agree with me on that being a bit weird...

Silent=No Discs
Noisy=Discs


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm 99% sure the roundtable interview confirmed animal tracks are returning. And no, to the question. Because I never viewed them as a problem. It's a great feature that gives your town that really in depth, personal touch. Unless you run around your entire town all the time and don't stop to walk.

As for it being controllable, that's up to the player. As I've already mentioned, if you're running around all the time it's going to make your town look like crap. If you just run from one place to another, then it's going to look nice.


----------



## RisingSun (Mar 20, 2012)

Ok, I just watched the entire round table again, and there is no mention of animal tracks.  That said, I do not think they will leave it out.  I am working on restoring my town, and look forward to the day when I can pick up the paths we laid down.


----------



## Kip (Mar 21, 2012)

I place patterns down even if there is grass. It give the town a unique look.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 21, 2012)

RisingSun said:


> Ok, I just watched the entire round table again, and there is no mention of animal tracks.  That said, I do not think they will leave it out.  I am working on restoring my town, and look forward to the day when I can pick up the paths we laid down.



Yeah sorry about that, I rechecked and it didn't mention it and I had read a comment saying it somewhere else. XD
but yeah, still like the tracks. As Kip said with the patterns, if you're good with patterns then those can look really nice. But I'm total crap at making patterns. lol


----------



## RisingSun (Mar 21, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Yeah sorry about that, I rechecked and it didn't mention it and I had read a comment saying it somewhere else. XD
> but yeah, still like the tracks. As Kip said with the patterns, if you're good with patterns then those can look really nice. But I'm total crap at making patterns. lol



I am too, so I use ACC's pattern maker, then it is just following the dot color 

I agree...right now, I have paths down, but I am hoping to be able to pick them up and just have dirt paths.  Once all of my grass fills in, we are doing that.


----------



## Kip (Mar 21, 2012)

Making patterns can be easy and challenging at the same time. Any pixel artist can make patterns with ease, all you have to do is spend more time experimenting with what you can make with the 32x32 grid.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't care much for animal tracks and I don't really run. I'll just cover the "bald spots" with gold roses when the grass starts to wear down. I already do that in CF.

Maybe the grass will be pre-worn like in WW. Who knows?


----------



## Kip (Mar 21, 2012)

Or maybe you will be able to set the grass/dirt up yourself since you're now mayor.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Mar 21, 2012)

Ill have a budget for new grass!


----------



## Jake (Mar 22, 2012)

Ehingen Guy said:


> I don't care much for animal tracks and I don't really run. I'll just cover the "bald spots" with gold roses when the grass starts to wear down. I already do that in CF.
> 
> Maybe the grass will be pre-worn like in WW. Who knows?



this too


But I kinda do hope animal tracks returns.

I did hate it, but once i learned how to use them properly. I restored all my grass then lay out a path and ran over it several times a day, to make a path.
It looks really nice now. It adds more customization, and can look really good.


----------



## Kip (Mar 22, 2012)

Now that i think about it Bidoof is right. Once i restored my town, the paths (without patterns) looked wonderful, so i don't mind it.


----------



## MajorDAO (Mar 22, 2012)

JasonBurrows said:


> The MOST annoying reason of why I stopped playing was that my Nintendo Wii makes this horrible buzzing noise when I insert the disc of Animal Crossing: Let's Go to the City and yet it was perfectly silent when I took the disc out, does anyone agree with me on that being a bit weird...
> 
> Silent=No Discs
> Noisy=Discs



My Wii does the exact same thing. I'm guessing the Nintendo Wii just has a cheap disc loader. I remember my Wii started doing that with Super Smash Bros. Brawl...



Prof Gallows said:


> I'm 99% sure the roundtable interview confirmed animal tracks are returning. And no, to the question. Because I never viewed them as a problem. It's a great feature that gives your town that really in depth, personal touch. Unless you run around your entire town all the time and don't stop to walk.
> 
> As for it being controllable, that's up to the player. As I've already mentioned, if you're running around all the time it's going to make your town look like crap. If you just run from one place to another, then it's going to look nice.


I've watched the roundtable interview many times and they never said anything about animal paths/tracks. Also, I think I would have loved this feature if they would have at least told me about in the game... (Did they tell us about Animal paths in the game? I don't remember...)


----------



## Kip (Mar 23, 2012)

The reason your Wii's are making noise could be because a screw in the disk drive in your Wii's came lose. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 24, 2012)

Kip said:


> The reason your Wii's are making noise could be because a screw in the disk drive in your Wii's came lose. I could be wrong though.



Mine does the same exact thing though. Though it's possible, three occurrences seem like it has something to do with the console itself, like having a cheap or faulty disc loader. Which is somewhat true, but Jason and Major, did you get your Wii's on launch or right around launch? it could just be that they're old, like mine.


----------



## Ti4558 (Mar 24, 2012)

Maybe they could add a lawn mower that makes paths so that every one can be happy


----------



## Kip (Mar 24, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Mine does the same exact thing though. Though it's possible, three occurrences seem like it has something to do with the console itself, like having a cheap or faulty disc loader.



Ahh i see.



Ti4558 said:


> Maybe they could add a lawn mower that makes paths so that every one can be happy



OoOooh I like this idea! but it would seem strange using a lawn mower on Animal Crossing


----------



## Jake (Mar 24, 2012)

Ti4558 said:


> Maybe they could add a lawn mower that makes paths so that every one can be happy



no, just no.


----------



## Ti4558 (Mar 25, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> no, just no.



Why not? It would make dirt paths quickly!


----------



## Jake (Mar 25, 2012)

Not that I'm being rude, if you think I am then change your voice over for my dialogue.

But you're obviously 12 or something, only someone so young would suggest something so stupid. Think about it, adding a lawn mower would totally screw up Animal Crossing, it would change the concept completely.


----------



## RisingSun (Mar 25, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> But you're obviously 12 or something, only someone so young would suggest something so stupid. Think about it, adding a lawn mower would totally screw up Animal Crossing, it would change the concept completely.



I think it is a good idea if done correctly, no different than having to water the flowers daily to keep them alive.  If the game uses a scythe or a reel mower to mow the paths, it would keep with the non-motorized theme of the game.  You wouldn't have to mow daily, but maybe every so often, or even just once.  If you no longer want that path, stop using it for a period of time, maybe planted with flowers.  This would keep with the same concept of the ax to redo the trees.

Before you accuse me of being young to like the idea, I wonder how old you are to be so close minded all the time.


----------



## Kip (Mar 25, 2012)

RisingSun said:


> I think it is a good idea if done correctly, no different than having to water the flowers daily to keep them alive.



Same for cooking     OvO


----------



## JabuJabule (Mar 25, 2012)

I like the way ACGC did it. Pretty much ALL grass, except the "wooden" dirt, which looked absolutely epicly amazing.
In WW, there was simply too much dirt. No no no.
In CF, there was a lot o grass, but it was gone...fast.


----------



## Ti4558 (Mar 26, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Not that I'm being rude, if you think I am then change your voice over for my dialogue.
> 
> But you're obviously 12 or something, only someone so young would suggest something so stupid. Think about it, adding a lawn mower would totally screw up Animal Crossing, it would change the concept completely.



It was just an idea, you don't have to criticize me like that.


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 26, 2012)

I don't really mean to mini-mod but since you're new Ti4554, there is a little exclamation mark in a triangle under a persons post. If you click this you can report someone for putting you down. Don't do it when someone has a different idea from you but you can do it when they tell you in a way that is to make you feel inferior to them. As such in this case.


Anyway...I like the idea of a lawnmower. You can easily make paths this way without having to put down patterns (unless patters are your thing).


----------



## Jake (Mar 26, 2012)

Ti4558 said:


> It was just an idea, you don't have to criticize me like that.



I did actually write "Not that I'm being rude, if you think I am then change your voice over for my dialogue." so w/e


----------



## Ti4558 (Mar 26, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I did actually write "Not that I'm being rude, if you think I am then change your voice over for my dialogue." so w/e



It still offended me.


----------



## Kip (Mar 26, 2012)

That was a bit mean bidoof ^-^;



I'd kinda like if there was a terrain tool were you could adjust parts of the town and make paths but it doesn't seem like it would fit in animal crossing


----------



## Jake (Mar 26, 2012)

Kip said:


> That was a bit mean bidoof ^-^;
> 
> 
> 
> I'd kinda like if there was a terrain tool were you could adjust parts of the town and make paths but it doesn't seem like it would fit in animal crossing



get over it and move on

As for the terrain tool. I'm 50/50 on it, it could be good, but i don't think it would fit into AC


----------



## Ti4558 (Mar 27, 2012)

Kip said:


> That was a bit mean bidoof ^-^;
> 
> 
> 
> I'd kinda like if there was a terrain tool were you could adjust parts of the town and make paths but it doesn't seem like it would fit in animal crossing



I don't really think it should be in AC, it would feel to much like the sims.


----------



## Kip (Mar 28, 2012)

Yeah those were my thoughts.


----------



## Spong3Holly (Mar 28, 2012)

I think it will return, but perhaps you can re-grow it quicker by buying grass seeds  But I don't think we should have complete control over the terrain - just grass, mud and sand


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Mar 28, 2012)

Lawnmower - Depends on what it's like and how it's used.

Terrain tool - Too much like The Sims..... No thanks.


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 28, 2012)

Since we can place things outside, whos to say we can't grow grass back by using a water sprinkler? That would be a neat idea in my opinion


----------



## Jake (Mar 28, 2012)

Spong3Holly said:


> I think it will return, but perhaps you can re-grow it quicker by buying grass seeds


Maybe not the seeds, but regrowing quicker does sound good


----------



## Kip (Mar 28, 2012)

There better be an outdoor sprinklers that water flowers and grass!


----------



## Jake (Mar 28, 2012)

Kip said:


> There better be an outdoor sprinklers that water flowers and grass!



no thanks


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 29, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> no thanks



I agree with Bidoof. If there were a way to just automatically water everything, you wouldn't need a watering can. Even if it was just for an area and you could only have one. Seems lazy, to me. I'd rather it stick to having you do actual work instead of finding ways to make it easier, that is what makes AC fun for me, going out of my way to do things.


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 29, 2012)

I'd sure like it for the grass, I don't feel like using a watering can on the grass lol but I wouldn't like it to water flowers. Lets say you place it near flowers....the grass would start to regrow but it won't water the flowers, that's what you are for. 

Perhaps even they would just slow the wear and tear and up the regrowth speed, that would be the best idea.


----------



## RisingSun (Mar 29, 2012)

Kaiaa said:


> I'd sure like it for the grass, I don't feel like using a watering can on the grass lol but I wouldn't like it to water flowers. Lets say you place it near flowers....the grass would start to regrow but it won't water the flowers, that's what you are for.
> 
> Perhaps even they would just slow the wear and tear and up the regrowth speed, that would be the best idea.



Yes, I think slowing the wear and speeding the regrowth would be the best answer too.  I also think seeds could be purchased, maybe like the medicine is, you only get one a day.


----------



## Ti4558 (Mar 29, 2012)

How about a option to choose how fast/slow grass wear and regrowth is, also an option to get rid of it all together.


----------



## RisingSun (Mar 29, 2012)

I was thinking while I watered my flowers on ACCF that they could do it like in real life...more growth would happen on days when it rained.  Of course, I would prefer that it only take a couple of days for it to grow back to begin with.  I have a few spots on ACCF that are coming along nicely, I just wish it would come along faster.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 30, 2012)

I like the idea of having grass wear down slower. Options.. maybe.
But speeding up growth for flowers on rainy days, yes for sure. I'd love that.


----------



## Kip (Mar 30, 2012)

RisingSun said:


> I was thinking while I watered my flowers on ACCF that they could do it like in real life...more growth would happen on days when it rained.  Of course, I would prefer that it only take a couple of days for it to grow back to begin with.  I have a few spots on ACCF that are coming along nicely, I just wish it would come along faster.



That happens in City Folk. It helped me a lot in the rainy season especially.


----------



## Greyhacksaw (Apr 1, 2012)

I think the best way to make everyone happy is, simply make it an option at the startup menu, that way when you get your town the way you want it you can set it to 'off' and not have to worry about where you run. I think this would really work out great.


----------



## Ti4558 (Apr 1, 2012)

Greyhacksaw said:


> I think the best way to make everyone happy is, simply make it an option at the startup menu, that way when you get your town the way you want it you can set it to 'off' and not have to worry about where you run. I think this would really work out great.



Thats a great idea! I think most people would be happy with this option.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 1, 2012)

Ti4558 said:


> Thats a great idea! I think most people would be happy with this option.



I dunno. Having options would be nice but it wouldn't be AC. I'm iffy about it.
It's a great feature in the game, or else the team wouldn't have kept it. The fact that the grass wears down so quickly is the biggest problem.


----------



## RisingSun (Apr 1, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> I dunno. Having options would be nice but it wouldn't be AC. I'm iffy about it.
> It's a great feature in the game, or else the team wouldn't have kept it. The fact that the grass wears down so quickly is the biggest problem.



I think your probably right.  Now that I am finally getting my CF grass growing back, I can see the advantages of it.  I just wish the grass would grow back faster...I don't time travel.


----------



## Ti4558 (Apr 1, 2012)

Maybe If you set a pattern on the ground then that would be the only place where the grass would deteriorate.


----------



## jebug29 (Apr 19, 2012)

I hope not. It never bothered me, but I hated going to people's towns and they would tell you not to run.


----------



## Beninjam10 (Apr 19, 2012)

Animal tracks was a great idea, but executed poorly in city folk. I seem to remember something about each patch being worn down only once when you opened up the game, and then being able to get worn down again if you reloaded the game. if they got rid of that, meaning grass can only be worn down once per day, and by doing what everyone is saying by increasing the rate of growth or how fast it wears down, then maybe it could be a pretty awesome feature. 

Maybe they could have heavy snowfall or something in winter that completely covers up all dirt regardless, with the snow that falls on any solid animal tracks wearing down faster than snow that falls on existing snow. I don't know


----------



## Volvagia (Jun 6, 2012)

I hope not.


----------



## SamXX (Jun 6, 2012)

Hopefully, imo.


----------



## Static (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes because id rather have natrual path wheres theres dirt (the path) and then grass (areas for trees, flowers, etc) instead of having stupid pattherns...


----------



## Rover AC (Jun 8, 2012)

Static said:


> Yes because id rather have natrual path wheres theres dirt (the path) and then grass (areas for trees, flowers, etc) instead of having stupid pattherns...



Same. It looks to clinical and modern considering that the town's are supposed to be country villages...


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 20, 2012)

I hope they do return  it made the game more realistic.


----------



## X66x66 (Jun 20, 2012)

Honestly no. I do think agree that it adds some sort of realism but they're just so annoying. WW had too little grass, so I hope we have a CF amount of grass but with no deterioration


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 20, 2012)

X66x66 said:


> Honestly no. I do think agree that it adds some sort of realism but they're just so annoying. WW had too little grass, so I hope we have a CF amount of grass but with no deterioration


City folk had way too much grass and yes it deteriorated too quickly but they can change the rate easily.


----------



## X66x66 (Jun 20, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> City folk had way too much grass and yes it deteriorated too quickly but they can change the rate easily.



That's true. If they do choose to have animal tracks, hopefully they'll actually have a way to grass back that doesn't involve hacking/time travel


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 20, 2012)

Grass seed i guess would be fine.


----------



## Jake (Jun 21, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Grass seed i guess would be fine.



we dont really need grass seeds.

As long as you can control AT's then it's fine


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 21, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> we dont really need grass seeds.
> 
> As long as you can control AT's then it's fine


Yeah I know, I always plant flowers in grass less areas and it grows back just fine.


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 21, 2012)

If they just made it so that the grass could only be weathered down once a day, no matter how many times you shut-down and reload, I don't really mind it. The only really bad problem that I couldn't control with animal tracks was all the grass around the river and the beach. That particular grass would always be dead from running up and down everyday fishing. Even something as little as watering the grass to speed up growth would be nice.


----------



## TheACJason (Jun 21, 2012)

I think they should bring it back, but slow down the deterioration time and speed up the regrowth time. If you take advantage of the animal tracks, it can become really handy. But if you just run around your town all the time, you wont have any grass left, therefore you won't like the feature. Its more fun to run around your town freely, but if you do it too much it'll become a hassle to repair.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 21, 2012)

Whether it gets added or not I am happy.


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Whether it gets added or not I am happy.


this

about the slowing down thing

i'd be more annoyed if they slowed it down, i'd rather not have it.
It'd take too long to get the paths then, it already takes about a month to get a path going.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 22, 2012)

After seeing the new trailer I don't think animal tracks will return. Yu can see mud surrounding buildings lakes bridges customized outdoor decor like the lampposts, so I don't think animal tracks will make a return this time.


----------



## jebug29 (Jun 23, 2012)

Considering the huge changes AC3DS has done with the terrain and even the people, the grass format could even be entirely different from that of AC:CF. Besides that, with skinnier humans, it would also take up a smaller place, so they may have just decided to cut it out. Who knows.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 23, 2012)

I really hope they excluded it. I was playing ACCF yesterday with a friend...her whole town was a DESERT. I felt so bad it was even funny. I don't play CF that much, so I only have small roads. If it's in AC3DS...well a lot of people are going to be screwed over again.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2012)

If you don't play accf in a while, your town loses all the grass


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 23, 2012)

No, if you don't play the grass doesn't change at all.


----------



## X66x66 (Jun 23, 2012)

No, you just get weeds


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> No, if you don't play the grass doesn't change at all.


No, I haven't played in my cf town in a year. I went back and saw no grass.


----------



## X66x66 (Jun 23, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> No, I haven't played in my cf town in a year. I went back and saw no grass.



That's not how grass works. Don't know why that happened to you.


----------



## Jake (Jun 23, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> If you don't play accf in a while, your town loses all the grass


this doesn't happen



JabuJabule said:


> No, if you don't play the grass doesn't change at all.


yes



X66x66 said:


> No, you just get weeds


yes



Superpenguin said:


> No, I haven't played in my cf town in a year. I went back and saw no grass.


don't know why this happened



X66x66 said:


> That's not how grass works. Don't know why that happened to you.


true


----------



## BlueBear (Jun 24, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> After seeing the new trailer I don't think animal tracks will return. Yu can see mud surrounding buildings lakes bridges customized outdoor decor like the lampposts, so I don't think animal tracks will make a return this time.



Hoping it's this..


----------



## AnimalCrossing3DS (Jun 24, 2012)

Even If there are animal tracks back you can reduce them by STOPPING RUNNING and enjoying the scenery BTW this games gonna look great on a 3DS-XL


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2012)

AnimalCrossing3DS said:


> Even If there are animal tracks back you can reduce them by STOPPING RUNNING and enjoying the scenery BTW this games gonna look great on a 3DS-XL



If animal tracks does return, it's not gonna be nearly as bad as it was when CF was released. we're much more aware about them so we're obvs gonna take care this time around


----------



## unique (Jun 25, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> If animal tracks does return, it's not gonna be nearly as bad as it was when CF was released. we're much more aware about them so we're obvs gonna take care this time around



this, if the problem with animal tracks is still present/buggy in the game they can always release a patch. like with mario kart 7


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 25, 2012)

unique said:


> this, if the problem with animal tracks is still present/buggy in the game they can always release a patch. like with mario kart 7



Ah, yes! Patches. I forgot about those. It worked great with MK7. Nice job remembering. xD


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah, it's great if they already have it programmed in, bu it's definitely not something to hold the game back though.(Holidays, bugs, fish, fossils, events, stores, frniture, decorations, house upgrades, characters, etc.) are stuff to hold back the release for imo.


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm hoping they do use patches for AC3DS, though i doubt they'd patch Animal Tracks


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 26, 2012)

AnimalCrossing3DS said:


> Even If there are animal tracks back you can reduce them by STOPPING RUNNING and enjoying the scenery



This. I don't know how many times I've said this, even in this thread.
It's funny. You run probably not even half as fast as you walk, it takes like a fraction of a second longer to walk somewhere in AC than it does to run.
Again, the tracks aren't the problem. The problem is the people.


----------



## n00srac (Jun 26, 2012)

I kinda miss being able to mindlessly wander around my town (like in WW) without a nagging voice in the back of my mind screaming at me for destroying grass. But the paths do look nice, and its pretty easy to manage. A large problem people had was that they didnt know until the grass got really damaged(which happened to me). IF we are aware of this for AC3DS, then we will set up paths right away and our grass will be fine. The only thing I worry about is that i'm sure I miss fossils only sticking to the paths.

If we slow down the grass deterioration, speed up the grass growth, and only have grass damaged once per day(not once per loadup) paths will be quite hard to create and become almost obsolete.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 26, 2012)

It's also been mentioned that it would be useful for the rain to give the grass growth a bump in speed.
So say that normally, grass growth would be +5. On a rainy day, it would get bumped up to +10, making the grass grow twice as fast as it normally would.

Personally, I like the tracks, it was a great idea and works well if you use the function properly. But my gripe with it is like above, the grass grows back way too slow. If you can leave your game for three days and come back with weeds growing in your town, why can't the grass grow quicker?
But like n00srac said, if we're aware of it beforehand we'll know to be cautious.
Also to help you with your fossil problem, I would make my paths intersect. So instead of having one or two paths that went from A to B, I had it so all of my paths connected in a sort of deformed grid to cover areas where there was nothing but open space.


----------



## Jake (Jun 26, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> It's also been mentioned that it would be useful for the rain to give the grass growth a bump in speed.
> So say that normally, grass growth would be +5. On a rainy day, it would get bumped up to +10, making the grass grow twice as fast as it normally would.
> 
> Personally, I like the tracks, it was a great idea and works well if you use the function properly. But my gripe with it is like above, the grass grows back way too slow. If you can leave your game for three days and come back with weeds growing in your town, why can't the grass grow quicker?
> ...



I really like this, I hope it happens


----------



## unique (Jun 26, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> It's also been mentioned that it would be useful for the rain to give the grass growth a bump in speed.
> So say that normally, grass growth would be +5. On a rainy day, it would get bumped up to +10, making the grass grow twice as fast as it normally would.



yes i like this. Hopefully different types of weather conditions can have either a positive/negative effect on the growth of grass.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 26, 2012)

unique said:


> yes i like this. Hopefully different types of weather conditions can have either a positive/negative effect on the growth of grass.



Not too much, though. Otherwise everyone would be screwed come winter when the snow falls and kills all of the grass. lol


----------



## unique (Jun 26, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Not too much, though. Otherwise everyone would be screwed come winter when the snow falls and kills all of the grass. lol



well with snow it actually just covers over the grass so you don't really see it anyway during winter. I'm thinking of everyday weather conditions like maybe sunny and rain which have positive effects on grass while serious conditions like maybe hail and storms can slow down grass growth. There can also be neutral conditions like cloudy, fog, windy etc.


----------



## ACking (Jun 26, 2012)

IDK if this was already said, but maybe sprinklers to play in for when it's hot and to help growth of grass?


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 26, 2012)

ACking said:


> IDK if this was already said, but maybe sprinklers to play in for when it's hot and to help growth of grass?



yes that's already been said, I think it's a fine idea just as long as it doesn't water wilted flowers or red turnips, because I enjoy watering wilted flowers and turnips.


----------



## ACking (Jun 26, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I think it's a fine idea just as long as it doesn't water wilted flowers or red turnips, because I enjoy watering wilted flowers and turnips.


 Love watering to. But if there is like a flower I don't even want a chance of dying/wilting if I didn't get on the game for like a week I would put a sprinkler by it.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 26, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> This. I don't know how many times I've said this, even in this thread.
> It's funny. You run probably not even half as fast as you walk, it takes like a fraction of a second longer to walk somewhere in AC than it does to run.
> Again, the tracks aren't the problem. The problem is the people.



But walking still hurt the grass, whether you like it or not. Just not as fast as running.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 26, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> But walking still hurt the grass, whether you like it or not. Just not as fast as running.



Yeah, I really hated that walking hurt the grass, so I just ran everywhere since the grass would get damaged either way.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 26, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> But walking still hurt the grass, whether you like it or not. Just not as fast as running.



That's the key thing though, not as fast. Your grass was close to not dying at all if you walked, the only way it would die down is if you walked the same exact way multiple times. Otherwise you wouldn't have to worry about it.


----------



## n00srac (Jun 26, 2012)

I always run, since i'm always on my paths. It helps the grass die quicker on my paths so i might as well. But if i need to make a detour through the grass, i'll walk.


----------



## Jake (Jun 26, 2012)

ACking said:


> Love watering to. But if there is like a flower I don't even want a chance of dying/wilting if I didn't get on the game for like a week I would put a sprinkler by it.


hmm possibly




n00srac said:


> I always run, since i'm always on my paths. It helps the grass die quicker on my paths so i might as well. But if i need to make a detour through the grass, i'll walk.


yeah i do this, too


----------

